# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Болеют оба?

## yakudza

тема не праздничная, но весенняя))

Меня очень интересует вопрос, удается ли вам как-нибудь уберечь младшего ребенка, если старший заболел (и наоборот, конечно).
Я стараюсь детей друг к другу не подпускать, здоровому мажу нос оксалином, промываю, моем руки почаще, плюс даю иммунал или анаферон (виферон) и всё равно день на третий-четвертый она заболевает((
Если это неизбежно, то, может, и не стоит париться - пусть играют вместе?

----------


## Polixenia

Катя, я думаю, если пространство, в котором обитает семья (дом, квартира) достаточно большое, то можно попытаться изолировать больных членов семьи друг от друга. Если это 30, 40, 60 квадратов, то, мое мнение, лучше не париться. Особенно, если оба ребенка ходят в садики, школы, на развивалки и т.д. И я заметила, что если младшая болеет, то всем остальным до этого ровно. А вот если заболевает старшая, то да, младшая может заразиться. Но мне с мужем опять же ровно. А вот если мы заболеваем... тогда да, всем трындец.

И да, когда болеем, стараемся чаще мыть руки, промывать носы солевыми растворами, делать сквозное проветривание, влажную уборку тоже почаще. Оксолинка и все, что заканчивается на -ферон - ИМХО, из разряда плацебо.

----------


## polya

У нас всегда разница в болячках - 2,5-3 суток. Как часы. Заболел один - следом другой. Неважно кто - старший или младший. Я никогда не изолирую - не представляю это КАК? Запереть больного ребенка в комнате и не выпускать? Отправить болеть к бабушке? Так же раньше ставили Виферон и т.д, сейчас просто стараюсь промывать почаще еще не заболевшему... Смотрю на это философски. Иногда второй болеет легче, а иногда наоборот - тяжелее. Врач объяснила это тем, что от первого иногда остаются самые живучии и мутированные вирусы, а иногда наоборот - мелочь пузатая)))

----------


## kiara

Катюш, ну а как их действительно изолировать? Иммунитет это почти как мышца, чтоб его укрепить - нужно тренировать естественным образом. Не прививками и псевдовакцинами (типа ИРС и т.п). У китайцев есть поговорка в ответ на чихание ребенка - желаю сопливого детства!)))) А у нас "будь здоров, не болей". Разница очевидна))))) Не случайно, считаю, именно в детстве дети умудряются переболеть всем на свете. Ибо стоит "пропустить" что-то в детстве, болеть этим во взрослом возрасте в разЫ тяжелее. Я вижу в этом прямую связь. И детей не берегу от болезней. В результате мелкий болеет крайне редко или болеет как-то незаметно, легко) Старший - раз в год или в два года, но так основательно, зато без всяких вялотекущих процессов и остаточных явлений.
*Только сегодня список препаратов с недоказанной эф-тью пересматривала - оксалиновая мазь, препараты на основе эхинацеи, препараты интерферона, почти все пробиотики и прочая лабуда - ни одного научного исследования с доказанной клинической активностью....За рубежом вообще никто не заинтересовался нашими препаратами, а расхваленные импортные препараты у них там либо не применяются, либо вообще выпускаются строго не для внутреннего рынка. Вот "новый" у нас Левомакс, действующее вещество Тилорон- запрещен еще в конце 70гг, в настоящее время выпускается только для рынка РФ и Украины - каково,а?! А цена - мама не горюй!

----------


## yakudza

> *Только сегодня список препаратов с недоказанной эф-тью пересматривала - оксалиновая мазь, препараты на основе эхинацеи, препараты интерферона, почти все пробиотики и прочая лабуда - ни одного научного исследования с доказанной клинической активностью....


Ничего себе!!!!  А мы именно на них в основном ставку делаем, когда лечимся...

В плане изолировать детей - у нас как раз есть такая возможность, комнат много. И в крайний раз я честно почти не выпускала Вику из комнаты 3 дня. Пока ей было плохо, это работало, когда стало лучше - она стала рваться к человеческому обществу))) Да и Ритка соскучилась. Ещё большая площадь позволяла нам проветривать помещения, перемещаясь из одной комнаты в другую. Тем не менее, не уберегла. 
Что ж, будем тренировать иммунитет)))

----------


## kiara

Кать - эффект плацебо на лицо! Препарат может работать, потому что мы этого хотим, верим и делаем ставку))
*если список интересен-могу запостить! Там много всего, кстати, Вобэнзим, на который я некоторое кол-во лет назад потратила уйму денег, там тоже есть, увы...Но я в него "верила" и он работал)))вот ведь - сила мысли)))))

----------


## yakudza

согласна, плацебо хорошо работает!

----------


## polya

Хи-хи... У меня не будут сидеть по разным комнатам, даже если мы за городом болеть будем) да и я скончаюсь - бегая с этажа на этаж 200 раз на дню. К тому же, мои если и болеют, все равно бегают-прыгают и только если совсем температура высокая - могут полежать, но опять же с мамой...

Оксан
я в качестве профилактики теперь оставила только вит. С и Цинк, все фероны и т.д. не беру больше. Толку от них - ноль. имхо.

----------


## kiara

Вот очень в тему, я так думаю, главное - как здраво! 
http://soznatelno.ru/zdorovaya-semya...omu-radio.html
Где ж таких докторов только взять?!Это ж один на миллион...

----------


## yakudza

Прекрасная статья, и удивительный человек! Спасибо, Оксана!

Девчат, а вы используете увлажнители воздуха? Какие? Как долго?

----------


## Ёжик

В нашем случае в увлажнителях смысла нет, так как окна практически всегда приоткрыты-открыты. А увлажнить улицу, думаю, нам не удастся в любом случае)

----------


## freedom

У нас увлажнитель Oskar Stadler Form, вот уже вторую зиму спасаемся им от сухого воздуха. У дочки очень кожа реагирует на сухость, поэтому этот девайс реально помогает... да и дышать гораздо приятнее. Гигрометр показывает, что он работает. Мы стараемся поддерживать температуру не выше 20 градусов, и проветривать почаще, но когда "улица увлажнена"  :Wink:  и окна закрыты вновь, уровень влажности становится прежним (желаемым) довольно быстро.

----------

